
Introducing Zapier's CLI Tool: Deploy API Integrations Fast - mooreds
https://zapier.com/engineering/zapier-command-line-interface/
======
bryanh
Building the CLI and the backend that powers it was a lot of fun. I want to
write up a technical post on how it works, but the gist of it is:

    
    
        * Node.js CLI that builds deployable zips
        * AWS Lambda behind the scenes running the code
        * A very "RPC-like" interface that calls into the exported schema
        * It interops automatically with 750+ apps via our workflow editor
    

Previously you could do similar things via our browser based GUI - but
surprise surprise - engineers don't really like working in the browser! :-P

~~~
oneweekwonder
> but surprise surprise - engineers don't really like working in the browser!
> :-P

c9.io changed that for me, the chrome secure shell also keeps me in the
browser.

~~~
bryanh
I have heard that is getting much, much better - but another annoyance we've
heard for "browser-centric" development has been tooling integration (CI,
tests, etc). Probably more so for teams with existing infrastructure and
processes.

I'll have to give c9 another shot!

